# I made some pie charts ;)



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Just for fun.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

(Sorry for double post, one more)


----------



## Volve (Apr 14, 2013)

This just servers as further evidence that basses are awesome.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

hilarious! more, please


----------



## katdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks! Great fun, laughs, and plenty of time spent (wasted?) on titles for each category. A real treat!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Volve said:


> This just servers as further evidence that basses are awesome.


Oh definitely!!!


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

The Dark Lord Satan could be interchangeable with Samuel Ramey.


----------



## Volve (Apr 14, 2013)

Sieglinde, your avatar just made me imagine Ramey as our beloved time lord. Not sure what to think of that now.


----------



## Zabirilog (Mar 10, 2013)

That was FUNNY!!!

And yeah, more, please!


----------



## katdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Sieglinde said:


> The Dark Lord Satan could be interchangeable with Samuel Ramey.


Very likely so. The soprano I used to date once had her butt pinched by Ramey just before he went onstage. Of course, she did have a nice...


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Sieglinde said:


> The Dark Lord Satan could be interchangeable with Samuel Ramey.


I hope you won't mind if I go off topic here but you reminded me of this story. You'll need to read the YouTube comments as well.






Below is the actual song which was composed specially. Gotta love this guy.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Sieglinde said:


> The Dark Lord Satan could be interchangeable with Samuel Ramey.


Yeah, I think ol' Sam USED to run hell but he just wasn't having enough FUN. Now Michael is doing that.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Now if you just cross-reference the aria types with the voice types you'll get some REALLY interesting colors!


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

guythegreg said:


> Yeah, I think ol' Sam USED to run hell but he just wasn't having enough FUN. Now Michael is doing that.


I guess you mean a singer but I can't stop giggling since Michael :angel: is still in the Cage and likely very bored. Unless he and Luci, erm, found better things to do than fighting all the time.


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Nicely done pie charts!!!!


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Sieglinde said:


> I guess you mean a singer but I can't stop giggling since Michael :angel: is still in the Cage and likely very bored. Unless he and Luci, erm, found better things to do than fighting all the time.


No, I meant the archangel. He's in a cage? I didn't hear.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

He fell in. Gravity's a bitch. :lol:

But in "canon", he's supposed to rule Hell? That's new. Did he go dark side?


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Sieglinde said:


> He fell in. Gravity's a bitch. :lol:
> 
> But in "canon", he's supposed to rule Hell? That's new. Did he go dark side?


Spur of the moment thing. I made it up completely.


----------



## Celloissimo (Mar 29, 2013)

This made my day


----------



## Pantheon (Jun 9, 2013)

Well, you know what they say about contraltos : "they may play only witches, bitches, or britches"!


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Or green-faced old ladies who rise from the Earth.


----------



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

What no contralto? I know they're the rarest fach in opera but it would still be nice to see a break down. also, would be nice to see a little more contrasting colours i had trouble telling between black brown etc... but overall very cool!


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

contraltos: witches, britches and Rossini proto-feminists


----------

